
Google Employees Plan Global Walkout to Protest Company's Treatment of Women - rbanffy
https://www.npr.org/2018/11/01/662851489/google-employees-plan-global-walkout-to-protest-companys-treatment-of-women
======
mattlondon
Treatment of Women?

I thought it was about harassment and discrimination, inequality, and
transparency? [1] I dont see any mention of women.

1 -
[https://twitter.com/GoogleWalkout/status/1057804203895283712](https://twitter.com/GoogleWalkout/status/1057804203895283712)

------
AlexandrB
I continue to be amazed that forced arbitration clauses are enforceable. Why
is it possible to sign away a right as fundamental as redress in court?

------
ahmadss
Primary discussion here-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352275)

